# Why did you start the trip early?



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I hate this when a trip starts like that and confrontational!

usually it is a formerly uber pax trying Lyft for its free ride and gets surprised that trip starts in 3 minutes automatically. 

Uber spoiled a new generation of people and it is irreparable! They don't admit mistake, they don't respect others, they are very selfish and uber takes it to another level here in Tampa by reducing the fares even more for them...


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Good point.
I arrived on a lyft pickup last week, texted the rider and got a call 5 minutes later.
She told me that she was nowhere near where she dropped the pin and told me that i got a wrong passenger because trip started 2 minutes ago.

Lyft was not the right choice for her stupid entitled ass, i guess...

Do they really think that it takes no brains to operate a smart phone?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Tonight it happened again. The b- walks with a very angry face asking me why I started the trip early! No hello, hi, how are you doing!? Before I explained to her I asked 'are you a new Lyft user? Do you use uber all the time?' And as I suspected both were answered as yes. I explained to her, then 3 starred so I don't see her again.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

On the topic of pins, Uber really needs to explain to people they can manually enter an address - it would make life so much easier on both pax and drivers. 

We have one spot with 3 hotels, uber gives a very wide address range, 3000-45000 when pinged. You'd think I had murdered the pax grandmother when I call to ask which hotel they're at.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Beur said:


> On the topic of pins, Uber really needs to explain to people they can manually enter an address - it would make life so much easier on both pax and drivers.
> 
> We have one spot with 3 hotels, uber gives a very wide address range, 3000-45000 when pinged. You'd think I had murdered the pax grandmother when I call to ask which hotel they're at.


They could implement Street View with the original map, show the pax an actual photo of the address it says they are at, and they'll still get it wrong.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> On the topic of pins, Uber really needs to explain to people they can manually enter an address - it would make life so much easier on both pax and drivers.
> 
> We have one spot with 3 hotels, uber gives a very wide address range, 3000-45000 when pinged. You'd think I had murdered the pax grandmother when I call to ask which hotel they're at.


I wish when they DO enter it the app would tell us that. Unless they do it via the business name we can't tell.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I hate this when a trip starts like that and confrontational!
> 
> usually it is a formerly uber pax trying Lyft for its free ride and gets surprised that trip starts in 3 minutes automatically.
> 
> Uber spoiled a new generation of people and it is irreparable! They don't admit mistake, they don't respect others, they are very selfish and uber takes it to another level here in Tampa by reducing the fares even more for them...


I've had several pax call me after Lyft arrival and basically accuse me of ripping them off. It'll be an uphill struggle to get even 2 stars. Best to cancel.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I do not argue with Pax, I just use the defense button "Cancel" the trip.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Beur said:


> On the topic of pins, Uber really needs to explain to people they can manually enter an address - it would make life so much easier on both pax and drivers.
> 
> We have one spot with 3 hotels, uber gives a very wide address range, 3000-45000 when pinged. You'd think I had murdered the pax grandmother when I call to ask which hotel they're at.


 agree its frustrating for both and leads to a lower rating most of the time. uber should ask you for an dress and then give a option for pin if they dont know it. not pin first.


----------



## Wagdi (Jan 21, 2015)

I once picked up this asshole with lyft. I arrived and he called me and said he is across the street. Lazy bastard wouldn't even cross. I work in nyc and no chance in hell I'm making a u-turn. I told him I will go around the block and be there in 2 minutes. He was so cool about it and said no problem. When I reached him he was very angry at me claiming I was ripping him off. That I started the trip and he wasn't in the car. I have been driving taxi for 5 years in nyc and 1 thing I learned is never take any bullshit. So instead of arguing with him and trying to explain I just told him to get out. He was so shocked as if uber and lyft drivers never kick out passenger. He threatens with a complaint and I just laughed at him. 
Remember guys , it's your car not the passengers. You are the boss of your property , don't let them control you. These cheap ****s should be grateful they are getting a ride for that price.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Wagdi said:


> I once picked up this asshole with lyft. I arrived and he called me and said he is across the street. Lazy bastard wouldn't even cross. I work in nyc and no chance in hell I'm making a u-turn. I told him I will go around the block and be there in 2 minutes. He was so cool about it and said no problem. When I reached him he was very angry at me claiming I was ripping him off. That I started the trip and he wasn't in the car. I have been driving taxi for 5 years in nyc and 1 thing I learned is never take any bullshit. So instead of arguing with him and trying to explain I just told him to get out. He was so shocked as if uber and lyft drivers never kick out passenger. He threatens with a complaint and I just laughed at him.
> Remember guys , it's your car not the passengers. You are the boss of your property , don't let them control you. These cheap ****s should be grateful they are getting a ride for that price.


After today's new uber rates, I will 'never take bullshit'. Cancelled trip makes more money than 60% of the trips. Just using the statistical odds I just be more ready to cancel than take a smelly **** into my car and spend another 10-15 minutes of being bossed for $2.40.

Rot in hell Travis klandick


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I hate this when a trip starts like that and confrontational!
> 
> usually it is a formerly uber pax trying Lyft for its free ride and gets surprised that trip starts in 3 minutes automatically.
> 
> Uber spoiled a new generation of people and it is irreparable! They don't admit mistake, they don't respect others, they are very selfish and uber takes it to another level here in Tampa by reducing the fares even more for them...


Wooow I didn't know lyft does that great concept


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> They could implement Street View with the original map, show the pax an actual photo of the address it says they are at, and they'll still get it wrong.


That's a little to much it's called common sense I ride uber at times n never no problem I put where I'm going n then make sure it has the right location if doesn't n already sent just send my driver a text message simple


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

*Wait 5 and get 5 *
Here is what all you guys should do and it works PERFECT. Arrive exactly where pin was drop and click arrived. Start timer on your phone for 5 minutes. If pax did not show up cancel trip as rider NO SHOW You will get 5$. They cant rate you if trip simply no show, I did it a lot and it works great,


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> *Wait 5 and get 5 *
> Here is what all you guys should do and it works PERFECT. Arrive exactly where pin was drop and click arrived. Start timer on your phone for 5 minutes. If pax did not show up cancel trip as rider NO SHOW You will get 5$. They cant rate you if trip simply no show, I did it a lot and it works great,


sounds like you talking Uber
this topic is about Lyft

the OP should have posted this in the right forum as to not confuse people


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> sounds like you talking Uber
> this topic is about Lyft
> 
> the OP should have posted this in the right forum as to not confuse people


Strange...topic created by UberX driver from Tampa , Or ?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

alexey8787 said:


> Strange...topic created by UberX driver from Tampa , Or ?


UberX driver in Tampa started with uber first but later when he realized you don't need to put the glowstache on your car and you don't really have to fist bump with pax, added Lyft to his platforms. You don't think I should update my nickname for reflecting all that , right?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> UberX driver in Tampa started with uber first but later when he realized you don't need to put the glowstache on your car and you don't really have to fist bump with pax, added Lyft to his platforms. You don't think I should update my nickname for reflecting all that , right?


no, nothing wrong with that, but its assumed if you make a post its about UBER
unless you post it in the dedicated Lyft forum
you'll have people thinking the trip auto starts using Uber partner app


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> *Why did you start the trip early?*


Everything in life is relative, did you start the trip early or did the pax arrive late? 



UberXTampa said:


> I asked 'are you a new Lyft user?


That's one thing that I like about Lyft is that they tell you it's a new pax, of course you can still have issue with them on trips 2-5..

Bottom line, uber made it clear to paxs that drivers don't mean sh!t. Sadly it's these paxs will gladly take Lyft for the free rides because they still think that uber costs too much


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sweet Ping said:


> Do they really think that it takes no brains to operate a smart phone?


I agree with your sentiment, but that conclusion is just not fair.
The apps are designed to be 'push-button' - you can't blame people for using the apps the easiest way possible:
open the app, tap REQUEST RIDE, wait for car.

Eventually, Uber/Lyft will update the apps so that after clicking on REQUEST RIDE the user will get a confirmation screen asking:
_ARE YOU SURE YOU WANT TO BE PICKED UP AT 1234 MAIN ST_? [ yes ] [ no ]​
Until that happens, after you accept a ride request,
ALWAYS send a txt to the passenger that says something like:
_"Your ride is on the way - let us know where you would like us to meet you: is there a building, business or company name?"_​


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I hate this when a trip starts like that and confrontational!
> 
> usually it is a formerly uber pax trying Lyft for its free ride and gets surprised that trip starts in 3 minutes automatically.
> 
> Uber spoiled a new generation of people and it is irreparable! They don't admit mistake, they don't respect others, they are very selfish and uber takes it to another level here in Tampa by reducing the fares even more for them...


Are you referring to an Uber rider or a Lyft rider who asks why the trip was started early? TY.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Beur said:


> On the topic of pins, Uber really needs to explain to people they can manually enter an address - it would make life so much easier on both pax and drivers.
> 
> We have one spot with 3 hotels, uber gives a very wide address range, 3000-45000 when pinged. You'd think I had murdered the pax grandmother when I call to ask which hotel they're at.


That's always an annoyance. Sometimes if you know the street (only has one bar) then I just go....if not I always call the pax and explain. Remember, they see that same "broad" number just like you. Some are just lazy (did I just say some...oops, most!) And they just ignore the request for an address, or don't even bother to look at the map. You can't cure all the ills of others, so I just do my best and move on to the next trip.


----------

